# Engineers Corner > Information Technology Gaming PCs

## Chandra Veenapoosa

I bought a new PC few weeks ago... was looking for something I can play games too.... If you are looking for the very best gaming experience, it isnt with Xbox 360 or Play Station II, the odds are the best and most realistic games are with PCs.  Today, many gaming enthusiasts turn to their PCs to play the most realistic, intense and visually stunning games.  Here are some tips.

Before you can play great games at home or over the internet, you need the very best equipment.  An average computer can play games, but will not have the top rated components to play games to their highest potential.  To play at the top level, you will need a specialized gaming PC.

Gamin PCs are usually filled to the brim with the newest and technologically advanced components.  Included in most gaming PCs are the most powerful processors, a huge reservoir of hard drive space, plenty of RAM and a top rated video and sound card.

Video cards are possibly the most important component to a gaming PC.  You need a powerful video processor on board to make the necessary calculations and deliver truly stunning visual images in real time.  With all this high tech, performance driven components, it is also necessary to make sure your computer is cooled.  

Many gaming PCs are liquid cooled or have additional fans inside the casing to keep the PC cool and running efficiently.  Gaming PCs are much more expensive than your average PC and can usually cost 50% to over 100% more than a normal Desktop PC loaded with great features.  If you are looking for the ultimate experience in computing, look into gaming PCs.

Thanks,
Beena

----------


## krishnarjun

hi to all  :Smile:  ,

Here is krishnarjun. A Computer Engg..... 
with a interest in doing something........


 A little word that makes a big difference in life is 'Confidence' . :Smile:

----------


## Remasri

Beena a very useful tip for preparing the system for gaming. I started the work in this direction. It helped me a lot.

----------


## Amrit S

> I bought a new PC few weeks ago... was looking for something I can play games too.... If you are looking for the very best gaming experience, it isn’t with Xbox 360 or Play Station II, the odds are the best and most realistic games are with PC’s.  Today, many gaming enthusiasts turn to their PC’s to play the most realistic, intense and visually stunning games.  Here are some tips.
> 
> Before you can play great games at home or over the internet, you need the very best equipment.  An average computer can play games, but will not have the top rated components to play games to their highest potential.  To play at the top level, you will need a specialized gaming PC.
> 
> Gamin PC’s are usually filled to the brim with the newest and technologically advanced components.  Included in most gaming PC’s are the most powerful processors, a huge reservoir of hard drive space, plenty of RAM and a top rated video and sound card.
> 
> Video cards are possibly the most important component to a gaming PC.  You need a powerful video processor on board to make the necessary calculations and deliver truly stunning visual images in real time.  With all this high tech, performance driven components, it is also necessary to make sure your computer is cooled.  
> 
> Many gaming PC’s are liquid cooled or have additional fans inside the casing to keep the PC cool and running efficiently.  Gaming PC’s are much more expensive than your average PC and can usually cost 50% to over 100% more than a normal Desktop PC loaded with great features.  If you are looking for the ultimate experience in computing, look into gaming PC’s.
> ...



These are very , very expensive . If you want a monster gaming machine , it will cost you at least Rs.50,000/- . Also after every few years there are new hardware upgrades , and you always want to buy them .

----------


## Haitalk

Thats the terrible game our Beena going to play!!! ..lol.. Plz post your upgrade experiences also here... How much money do you shell out each month only for upgrades?  :Big Grin:

----------

